# Secure Postal Address?



## chicowoodduck

Does anyone have any suggestions for a secure postal address for Expats? I'm currently using one in Chonburi (near Pattay City) and find that about every third letter / packages makes it there.  While I'm here in the US, I can send stuff FedEx, but it cost an arm and a leg to send even small envelopes or packages. I haven't experienced any problems sending stuff from Thailand back to the US. I'm due back in the Chonburi area in a few months for an extended stay and just want to make sure that things sent my way maked it to my door step.


----------



## synthia

Have you tried the postal service and having packages sent to your hotel or residence? Do you think it is the postbox service or the postal service?

I sat in a post office one day and watched a woman who had obviously been sent to get some handmade products sent to the US, and watched her dip a few out of the box and into her pocketbook. And I'll bet anything the theft got blamed on the postal service.


----------



## chicowoodduck

The mail is going to a residence and since some of the mail actually arrives in a timely fashion, I suspect that the postal service might be the area of concern? Letters and such usually find the mark, but anything larger, ie, small packages, are hit and miss.


----------



## chicowoodduck

Just an FYI for anyone in the Pattaya City area, I received this information on a Thaivisa thread a few days back.....I'll have to check it out. Anything has got to be better than what I'm using at the moment. 

Mailboxes Etc. in Pattaya City at

CENTRAL PATTAYA CM/3
PATTAYA 2ND ROAD, NONG-PRUE
BANGLAMUNG 20260 CHONBURI, THAILAND

http://www.mbe.com/hpgen/CenterPage.asp?strCenterNum=TH0071


----------



## skycop51

I too would like to know what to do with the mail as I will be spending alot of time in CM.

skycop51


----------

